# A good start to a Mac collection&storage. (Pic heavy!)



## imthebeesknees (Dec 1, 2010)

So first I'll give you a little background information:  I have been into MAC for as long time, however where I grew up was almost 2 hrs away from a Mac counter.  So up until I moved to a bigger city I have only bought a few items, I bought quite a bit from the barbie collection, but lost a couple items...

  	Anyways, so here I am now... I've been 'hardcore' collecting MAC for about 4 months?  So I don't have too much yet.. slowly I am trying to convert my makeup collection to mainly Mac, but I also do like other high-end products like MUFE, Kat Von D, Benefit, Urban Decay, Nars, ect.  But just like most of you, my main love would have to be Mac.  

  	..  And unlike most of you I am not as tidy as I should be, but I am getting better, generally as a rule, I have 8-10 Mac lipsticks/lip glasses in my purse at any given time, so there is probably a couple items missing lol.

  	I hate my vanity set up, I reallly really want the MALM by Ikea, but the closest Ikea is an 12 hr drive away.   ...but hopefully one day...because I really do hate the look of wood. 

  	...So here we have it, my collection&set-up (for now) lol 
  	Oh and sorry for the poor picture quality..i needs a new camera.






  	Ewww, so much wood going on here... lol.




  	So here is my favorite thing to collect...blushes... this is just my Mac blushes...I need more.. 




  	My Benefit Blushes/bronzers... <3




  	Smashbox, DuWop, Pure and Bare Minerals..I rly need more smashbox!!
 



  	Jane, NYX, Sue Devitt, Revlon and Quo blushes
 


  	My brushes, pretty much all Quo, and i have about 10 mac brushes so far
 


  	My foundation, concealer, primer, moisturizer, powder drawer!!
 


  	I need more Mac foundations... 
 


  	Concealers, powders, eyebrow cake...
 


  	My primers, some stick concealers and highlighters <3
 


  	More powders, ect..that i never really use
 


  	My palettes!
 


  	The neutral coastal scents palette and the other two are another brand, i have no idea what it is lol
 


  	My Mac palettes,...ugh I can't wait to have more </3
  


  	Start to my blush Mac palette!
 


  	Kat von d, urban decay. smashbox, and lancome palettes.. and i NEED to clean these lol
  


  	Pretty much my favorite E/S& palettes evr!
  


  


  	My pigments..they are mac samples...i am not into pigments...so they never really get used..and some kryolan base colors
 


  	More E/S... I never really use any of these
 




  	Mascaras and eyeliners
 




  	My start to my Mac lip glass collection! <3<3<3
  


  	And my lipsticks so far...I can't wait to get more!! <3
  


  	Where I keep my Mac lip products...and some random hair flowers... I have more scattered in my room and my cupcake piggy bank!
 


  	Oooh and my one and only MUFE lipstick...i need more lol
 


  	And my 3 Mac lipliners.
 




  	Other lipglosses... Kat Von D, Smashbox, Fusion...ect.
 


  	Drug store lipsticks and such
 


  	Eyelashes drawer!
 


  	My moisturizers, brush cleaner, sponges, ect  drawer
 


  	More stuff i dont use...lol
 


  	My nail polishes
  


  	Empty packages & B2M
  


  	Perfume & moisturizers <3
 


  	Mmm I love perfumes.
  


  


  	Just some of my bags...I love bags as well! haha
 


  


  	Where i keep most of my hair stuff... i need to dust... lol
 


  	Some of my makeup organizers... I have more in my purses...
 















  	Thanks for looking dolls!! <3


----------



## powderprincess (Dec 1, 2010)

You have a great collection.  Sometimes less is more so that everything gets love.  Sad I missed out on barbie


----------



## imthebeesknees (Dec 2, 2010)

Thanks!!


----------



## Hilde (Dec 2, 2010)

Anatometal blingsss...?? 

  	And I like your collection.


----------



## geeko (Dec 3, 2010)

Nice collection. And by the way, u have beautiful eyes


----------



## imthebeesknees (Dec 3, 2010)

THanks girls and yes, my plugs are called double bling?  i dont know the brand lol


----------



## nunu (Dec 3, 2010)

Great collection


----------



## macgagalip (Dec 3, 2010)

Great collection!!


----------



## macgagalip (Dec 3, 2010)

great Collection! now I don't feel guilty....


----------



## Hilde (Dec 4, 2010)

imthebeesknees said:


> THanks girls and yes, my plugs are called double bling?  i dont know the brand lol



These are the ones I'm talking about. I have them in 1/2" . Sprakles!!


----------



## MissxMetal (Dec 4, 2010)

You're collection is amazing! & Miss Dior Cherie <3 mmm! Are your plugs from BodyArtForms? Love them girl


----------



## lp148 (Dec 4, 2010)

wow nice collection !


----------



## MacPrincess2722 (Dec 4, 2010)

Wonderful collection


----------



## singer92286 (Dec 6, 2010)

Love your collection!!! Especially all your palettes and your perfumes!! Thanks for sharing


----------



## imthebeesknees (Dec 7, 2010)

MissxMetal said:


> You're collection is amazing! & Miss Dior Cherie <3 mmm! Are your plugs from BodyArtForms? Love them girl



 	Thanks!!  
  	And my plugs are from my tattoo shop, I don't know where they order them from.. but I think they are called super bling? or double bling?  I am sure you can find them on bodyartforums tho!!

  	xo


----------



## Aelya (Dec 8, 2010)

What a such collection ! Love all of it ! I want the same number of perfume than you ! And your bag are beautiful


----------



## mmarlbo (Dec 10, 2010)

Lovely collection! Thanks for sharing it with us


----------



## Tat2dbeauty07 (Dec 11, 2010)

Nice collection your organizational skills arent as bad as you think. PS gotta love the Harakuku perfume I have the same one as you and music. I know they look so childish but the scents are amazing.


----------



## OXkimmieXO (Dec 12, 2010)

very nice! i enjoyed looking through the pix


----------



## imthebeesknees (Dec 12, 2010)

Thanks ladies!! <3


----------



## CrazyC (Dec 14, 2010)

i was wondering if you could give me some information on QUO? because my shoppers drug mart just added the brand to their cosmetics. is it any good? is it worth spending money on it? you seem to have quite a lot so im guessing you like it?
  	thanks!


----------



## commandolando (Jan 2, 2011)

Rad collection, lady! I especially love the Sailor Jerry glasses as brush holders, great idea!


----------



## fieran (Jan 2, 2011)

You have some awesome stuff - a tip on cleaning - the quickest way is to get a bag of cheap baby wipes and just quickly swipe those sheets all over your palettes - etc. Really helps me at least when I'm cleaning my palettes, pouches, etc


----------

